# Muscle cramps..need help



## Achilles (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi guys, I have a stupid question for ya. I have been pushing hard on my lifts for the last 1 1/2 weeks. I am experiencing major soreness in the msucle group that I worked for the next 2-3 days ( almost like its cramping ) beyond "normal soreness" Is this due to hydration/ nutrition issues? I am pouring 1 1/2 gallons of water in my system daily/ 6 caps creatine/ 6 caps Glut. daily

My diet is 60% protein/30% carbs/10% fat any suggestions on this


----------



## Joliver (Apr 10, 2014)

Make sure you have plenty of potassium, magnesium, sodium, and calcium in your diet.  Stay hydrated.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 10, 2014)

Is this a combination of food and supplements? or just supplements alone? Currently I'm not keeping track of these in my diet.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for the response. I'm just trying to alleviate this, so I can keep going heavier in my lifts.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 10, 2014)

joliver said:


> Make sure you have plenty of potassium, magnesium, sodium, and calcium in your diet.  Stay hydrated.



^ that was my answer. If it's a actual on going cramp issue magniusuim would help. I do calcium to magniusuim at 1:1.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks again for the response. I will get this in my diet immediately.


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 10, 2014)

Glutamine!!!!!! And taurine.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm a whole food fan myself. I eat a banana before I workout. I had trouble with taking a bunch of supps before. Seamed like it bound up my digestion. 

On a different note, did you read that e book I sent you? You have been working pretty hard in the gym for the last couple of weeks. I feel like you'll be due a deload week soon for some added recovery. It's hard to wrap your mind around at first but you really will come back stronger.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 11, 2014)

S4L, yeah I am still reading it and trying to digest the info. Right now, I am finishing up this routine I ahve been on. I have the rest of this week and all of next week to finish up. It is hard for me to understand by deloading (which I have never done before) that it will promote more strength. I will be working the 5/3/1 after the deload cycle. Thanks for the suggestion on the post workout sup


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 11, 2014)

Is it actual cramps? Sounds like you are describing delayed onset muscle soreness (DOMS). Its just a part of the Iron Game. You'll get conditioned to it. Some active recovery would be helpful like sled pulls or even just some cardio on an elliptical or something. You can also do epsom salt baths or ice baths. You should stretch after training and foam roll prior.

You may even be drinking too much water. 1.5 gallons is quite a bit. Add in some powerade or pedialyte.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 11, 2014)

POB, thanks man. I have been trying to hydrate, since I'm taking creatine. I don't know if it's cramps or what you have mentioned above. I am no stranger to sore muscles, but this shit is intense. I work Biceps and the next 2 f***ing days I can't fully extend my arms. I implemented stretching even during the workout just to add the flexibility to the area worked. If this is normal Cool, I will adat and overcome. I just wanted to make sure there wasn't something wrong with my diet. I will try backing off on the water and see how my body reacts. I will keep you posted on results.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 11, 2014)

Achilles said:


> POB, thanks man. I have been trying to hydrate, since I'm taking creatine. I don't know if it's cramps or what you have mentioned above. I am no stranger to sore muscles, but this shit is intense. I work Biceps and the next 2 f***ing days I can't fully extend my arms. I implemented stretching even during the workout just to add the flexibility to the area worked. If this is normal Cool, I will adat and overcome. I just wanted to make sure there wasn't something wrong with my diet. I will try backing off on the water and see how my body reacts. I will keep you posted on results.



Sounds like a bit of both.  Do what Joliver said and do the stretching I mentioned.  How much creatine?


----------



## Achilles (Apr 11, 2014)

I started out with 2 caps for the first 3 days and now I have bumped up to 6 caps daily


----------



## Achilles (Apr 11, 2014)

3 before my workout and 3 after


----------



## Achilles (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm also taking 2 caps of Glut. before workout and 2 after


----------



## David22 (Apr 25, 2014)

Salt (Sodium Chloride) is a vital electrolyte in preventing muscle cramps, or making them go away. It worked for me in both ways in a few marathons I have run. Keep it in your diet and on hand during long duration activities.sodium should be consumed with fluids. This is particularly useful for cramp-prone individuals. High sodium sports drinks can delay muscle cramps in those who cramp often. Sodium may be consumed from salty foods (such as pretzels) or through sports products.


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 25, 2014)

Not always but sometimes it can be that the kegel muscle has been neglected. Search kegel exercises and see if it describes the pain you are referring to. Good luck bro


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 25, 2014)

Achilles said:


> POB, thanks man. I have been trying to hydrate, since I'm taking creatine. I don't know if it's cramps or what you have mentioned above. I am no stranger to sore muscles, but this shit is intense. I work Biceps and the next 2 f***ing days I can't fully extend my arms. I implemented stretching even during the workout just to add the flexibility to the area worked. If this is normal Cool, I will adat and overcome. I just wanted to make sure there wasn't something wrong with my diet. I will try backing off on the water and see how my body reacts. I will keep you posted on results.



Question, are you just getting back into the gym from not working out for a long period of time?


----------



## sky42 (Apr 30, 2014)

I would say its the creatine. My body can't handle it well. It is kinda like an acky/crampy feeling. Try cutting your creatine out for a few days to see if that is it.  If you don't want to cut it out try drinking at least 2 gallons of water a day.


----------

